# Montag ist es soweit: BB: Porno-Klaus & Busen-Annina kommen zurück!



## Mandalorianer (7 Mai 2011)

*Montag ist es soweit:
BB: Porno-Klaus & Busen-Annina kommen zurück!​*


Sie wissen beide, wie es im berühmten TV-Container so zu geht. Denn sowohl „Busen-Wunder“ Annina Ucatis (31) als auch Porno-Klaus (32) mischten das Big Brother-Haus in den vergangenen Staffeln auf. Sie war in der neunten, er in der zehnten dabei. Jetzt kehren sie bald zurück!

Denn die beiden ehemaligen Pornodarsteller werden in der kommenden Liveshow am Montag zu Gast sein und eifrig Kommentare zu den Kandidaten abgeben. Es soll dann eine neue Kategorie namens „Teufelchen und Engelchen“ geben, bei der Annina die Gute spielen wird und ihre Meinung sagt, Klaus dagegen den bösen Teufel mimt und offen ausplaudert, was ihm zu den Kandidaten so einfällt. Und wie wir alle wissen, nimmt Kläuschen gewiss kein Blatt vor den Mund.

Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn die zwei den Leuten im Container auch noch einen kurzen Besuch abstatten könnten, eben ganz so, wie in den guten alten Zeiten...


*joar kann nur lustisch werden
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Franky70 (7 Mai 2011)

Ich habe mal kurz reingezappt und finde, dass die da Alle wie Pornodarsteller aussehen. 

Aber ich will hier gar nicht von "Niveau" reden, denn so einen Anspruch erhebt das Ganze ja auch gar nicht. 

Spanner-TV, wems gefällt...


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Mai 2011)

Na da können die beiden doch nach jeder Sendung einen Porno drehen und ins Netz stellen. Zutrauen würde ich es jedenfalls den beiden!


----------



## Geralt82 (8 Mai 2011)

...und in China fiel ein Sack Reis um.


----------



## Q (9 Mai 2011)

Geralt82 schrieb:


> ...und in China fiel ein Sack Reis um.




rofl3 nu hatte ich den Post doch angeklickt


----------

